# طلب فى fire fighting



## المهندس ماكس (8 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام تزويدى باى كتاب فى fire fighting ..اعلم ان هناك موضوع كامل عن fire fighting ولكنى اريد كتب handbooks لان مشروعى هو fire fighting systems وشكرا


----------



## safety113 (13 فبراير 2010)

كل ما تطلبه موجود بموقع ممتاز
يمكنك تحميل الموقع كاملا
http://www.moe.gov.bh/divisions/safety/index.htm


----------



## المهندس ماكس (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة على الاهتمام والرد ولكن انا عاوز كتب او مراجع باللغة الانجليزية .. ارجو منك التكرم بالرد


----------



## علي الحميد (13 فبراير 2010)

أخي الفاضل ما لدي هو 
International Fire Code

على هذا الرابط

http://ifile.it/ujw4tlb/international_fire_code__2009.rar

ولا أعلم هل يناسبك أم لا ..

واذا احببت فهناك الكود الخاص بالـNFPA

وممكن تحميله أيضاً...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخ علي على الملف


----------



## elnegm_tiger (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لجميع الإخوة الكرام وبارك الله فيكم أجمعين...


----------

